# Which MBTI types are more likely to enjoy femdom?



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

ISFP/INFP/ENFP? Other types? What do you think?


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

https://www.elitedaily.com/p/what-turns-you-on-the-most-based-on-your-myers-briggs-personality-type-8623168

This is accurate for me.



> *ESTP (“THE ENTREPRENEUR”): SUB AND DOM PLAY*
> 
> The Entrepreneur is incredibly smart and very accustomed to getting their way through sheer force of will and hard work. The idea of having that power (consensually) taken away for a short time or getting to be bossy in bed (or both, alternatively) makes the idea of sub and dom play taboo and hot for this type.


Also, INFJ makes the best dom.


----------



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

Ecchi said:


> https://www.elitedaily.com/p/what-turns-you-on-the-most-based-on-your-myers-briggs-personality-type-8623168
> 
> This is accurate for me.


Based off that list, looks like ENFPs are potential subs too (kinda surprised ENTPs weren't).


----------



## InfiniteLightvoid (Jul 11, 2018)

Hey man, I'm an ENTJ(Type-A) 8w7, and if it's for love I would do it for her. But only then.


----------



## desert lynx (Apr 11, 2012)

Wouldn't this depend on gender? Basically, most likely males to like being subs and females to like being doms.

I'm ISFJ, and I like it. Very comfortable as sub to the right girl.


----------



## daleks_exterminate (Jul 22, 2013)

Any type can be. From what I've seen around here, I'd guess infp, but it depends on the people. 




Ecchi said:


> https://www.elitedaily.com/p/what-turns-you-on-the-most-based-on-your-myers-briggs-personality-type-8623168
> 
> This is accurate for me.
> 
> ...


That was not accurate for me. I mean, I'd maybe watch people have sex, but only to be obnoxious/comment on it/eat pop corn/ make them as uncomfortable as possible. They'd know I was there and I'd find that hilarious. I don't think I'd get off on it though.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

It doesn't matter. I've been a d-type to men and women both, and there isn't one way that s-types relate to submission or masochism. There was an isfj that really internalized her submission, an estj that just needed a break from the roles he inhabited during his daily life. There are expectations that come with being The Provider, and responsibilities. Being worthless trash wasn't anything he internalized, but there was great relief in the role of worthless trash, because trash doesn't have responsibilities. An esfp on the lookout for sensory overload. An intj looking to silence their mind through pain. Some hate pain but do it because they love to serve. Some hate pain but love the aftermath, which can be catharsis or a chemical high. Some process pain as pleasure. Some love being daddies little whore because it's transgressive, or taboo. Some love it because it feels safe. Some love it because they don't have their shit together and need someone else to be a genuine parental figure. Some love it because of the aesthetic. There are ways to relate to any aspect of bdsm, on either side of the divide, for any personality or gender.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Cool fun page, @Ecchi

ENFP: The Campaigner is an enthusiastic and experimental free spirit, both in and out of the bedroom. They are pretty much up for anything new and edgy. Spanking, bondage, edge play?

Yep, this is me  Though, I don't think that the interest depends exactly on type only and like @Sheppard already well described, every person has their own reasons why they like such things. There are no stereotypes. From what I've read and heard from other people too, even my own interest has totally different base compared to "typical" understanding of the topic.

I've always liked the whole idea stated in original question (idea of femdom as such) although it cultivates lot of false information, myths and misunderstanding for those who don't know what it all stands for. It's a good spice to otherwise dull everyday life.


----------



## tarmonk (Nov 21, 2017)

Hmm, I got another question related to the topic: but could it be that HOW you implement and which are your expectations, actually do depend on your type (could be extended to anything related to alternate sexuality not only femdom)?

For example, I'm ENFP and my SO is INFJ and we're not into any kind of micromanagement in this area while it looks like micromanagement and detail orientation is very important to some people who are involved into any kind of such dynamics. So your expectations in this area could be related to who you are as person in everyday life.

What do others think about it?


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

bucolic said:


> ISFP/INFP/ENFP? Other types? What do you think?


I assume perceiving types - PE dom are more likely base off of its descriptions...however enjoying freedom is subjective 
As an enfp I strive for freedom in my every day life however I wouldn't say that its type related 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Whatever type I am, which is unknown. 


* *




*B)*


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Introvertia said:


> Whatever type I am, which is unknown.
> 
> 
> * *
> ...


Username being Introvertia = I



> *Biography:*
> Merely a small particle in the vast emptiness and I like it that way.
> If you want to play something with me, hit me up.


Suggests P.



> *Interests:*
> Psychology, games, music, Ripasso, art and painting, horror, night time, fine dining, felines, etc.


This and your signature suggest N to me.

And your attitude in this post suggests you have Fi to me: https://www.personalitycafe.com/sex...ears-if-so-how-post43025893.html#post43025893

Therefore, you're INFP.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Ecchi said:


> Therefore, you're INFP.


Woo, spontaneous typings are my favorites. B)


----------



## Ecchi (Jun 26, 2018)

Introvertia said:


> Woo, spontaneous typings are my favorites. B)


I don't support this site's option to set the MBTI field to unknown, and I also believe that people shouldn't be able to complete registration unless it's filled in.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Ecchi said:


> I don't support this site's option to set the MBTI field to unknown, and I also believe that people shouldn't be able to complete registration unless it's filled in.


Ja, Führer.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

myself - infp, enfp, esfp, isfp

i hate feeling 'trapped'

EDIT: I thought the question was '*which types would enjoy* *FREEDOM?'*

i have no idea for the real question.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Ecchi said:


> I don't support this site's option to set the MBTI field to unknown, and I also believe that people shouldn't be able to complete registration unless it's filled in.


I think it's a great thing to be honest with where you're at - people often come here to try and discover their personality type. The motto is 'the place to discover yourself' after all.


----------



## Negotiator (Mar 15, 2018)

Being quite an expressive/outspoken person I tend to attract guys looking for femdom (although I'm not) and usually they were ISFP, ESFJ or ENFJ. The ones who enjoyed the banter and were up for casual were ESTJs and ESTPs although they were more after the 60s wifey ideal as long-time partners.


----------



## Shadowhuntress (Jan 25, 2019)

Candy said:


> I think it's a great thing to be honest with where you're at - people often come here to try and discover their personality type. The motto is 'the place to discover yourself' after all.


Yeah, why would I put a fake type in or a guess when I could wait until I'm sure after doing more research here? I'm currently leaning heavily toward ENTJ.

Onto the question, I find it amusing that ENTJ is given female domination in that elitedaily article as their fetish. I've seen Rumer Willis typed as an ENTJ and recall an article where she dressed up as a dominatrix at someone's birthday party and was whipping everybody. h:


----------



## I'llNeverFeedJerks (May 8, 2021)

bucolic said:


> ISFP/INFP/ENFP? Other types? What do you think?


Honestly depends. Like I'm 95% submissive in bed. And most INFJ sure as hell aren't. Most of them are like Christian Grey.


----------

